# Towing w/ 6.0 PSD vs 6.0 liter gasser



## indian (Jul 10, 2011)

Greetings...I currently have a 2005 F250 4x4 CC w/ 6.0 PSD auto trans with 373 RE. I am considering a 2008 Chev CC 4x4 DRW w/6.0 gasser auto trans with tow haul/man shift with 410 RE . I tow a 36 ft fifth wheel that tips the scale at around 11,000lbs. I tow it about 4-5 times a year to local park (about 25 miles round trip) and 1-2 times years to Garner (250 miles 1 way with some hills). 

My question is will the Chev 6.0 tow my trailer without it's tongue hanging out all the time. I am estimating that the differences in the rear end ratio will help me out. I am not worried about mpg either way as I dont put but about 6K a year on my truck total due to having a company truck to drive the majority of the time. I don't need a dually, but I WANT one. The stability of the DRW pulling a 5th wheel it what im after. I also can't justify the extra maint/fuel cost of the diesel any longer. What are you guys oppinions? Also does anyone happen to know the HP/Torque difference of the two with the respective engines/rear end ratios?


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Obviously a diesel will out tow a gas. However, I have a 2008 chevy 2500HD 4x4 LT2 with the 6.0 liter gas motor with a 6 speed heavy duty tranny. I tow my boat about once every other week and I also tow my 52hp Kabota tractor with mower, disc, front end loader and trailer (~10,000) to the deer lease 2 times a year and I have never had a problem with it straining. 

Now as along as you are not worried about MGP, then it will pull with no problem up to about 12K. I think mine is rated for 12,700 max towing. When I tow the big tractor etc, I often use the manual shifter on the automatic shifter. That way I can make sure it's in the gear I want. The MPG goes down even more when doing this, however, I have all the power I need. Also, my rear end is the 3.73 or somewhere around there. I know it's not the 4.11, so if they one you are looking at has the 4.11, that will even tow better and you shouldn't even have a problem.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

That big rig you're towing and I'd probably go for dually as well.. Seen a story of a fella who tows a similar setup using a dually on THT. He had a wind shear hit his driver's side while in a mountainous area causing the 5'er to roll - bent the coupler really bad before pulling out and rolling on its side then down an embankment. He swears if it wasn't for those extra wheels, the 5'er would have taken his truck with it and who knows what would have happened.. Talk about an "oh s**t" moment!

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-outdoor-photos/333322-show-off-your-rv.html


----------



## indian (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks ATC..what you provided me is some great info. I too, feel like I will be OK with the Chev 6.0, but want some reinforcement from some others that have or had GM's before. I've only driven Ford's so this will be my first GM. Wouls still like some additional input from others, maybe even ways that will make the GM 6.0 pull better (turners,chips..ect) thanks


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Let me also say that getting a lot of opinions is probably the best idea. I not necessarily brand loyal. I have had 3 Fords, 1 Dodge, 1 Nissan, 1 Toyota and now 1 Chevy. All have been good truck, but I will say this Chevy is the best of the bunch that I have owned.

Also, for real milage numbers for my 2008 chevy silverado 2500HD 4x4 crew cab with the 6.0L gas motor and 6 speed tranny is:

Around town not towing and keeping my foot out of it I get 12-13MPG
On the highway not towing and keeping my foot out of it I get 15-16MPG

Around town towing I get probably 9-10MPG
Highway towing I get probably 12-13MPG


----------



## Billjfish (Feb 13, 2006)

Just got rid of my 2010 4x4 chevy crew gasser. I have a 2003 PSD and a 2011 ram cummins. The Chevy gasser would not handle the load, dont waste your time with anything other than a diesel, whatever brand. My boat weighs about 6K. The chevy would need to turn about 4K rpm to run at 65 mph


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Billjfish said:


> Just got rid of my 2010 4x4 chevy crew gasser. I have a 2003 PSD and a 2011 ram cummins. The Chevy gasser would not handle the load, dont waste your time with anything other than a diesel, whatever brand. My boat weighs about 6K. The chevy would need to turn about 4K rpm to run at 65 mph


Wow, thats odd! Mine turns about 2300rpms in tow mode to go 65mph while pulling my pathfinder boat. Something doesn't sound right. Was it the 5.3 motor? Mine is the 6.0 motor and I have no problems pulling my 52hp kabota tractor with front end loader, disc, brush hog and blade along with the trailer. The total weight is right at 10K pounds and it pulls it fine.

Yes a diesel will pull much better than a gas b/c of where it makes the most torque. However, the chevy 6.0 gas motor as been around for over 10+ years and it has the power and torque to pull comfortably up to 12K.


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

If you get the gas and plan to tow get 4.10 gears. I have a 09 long bed 4x4 with 3.73 gears and use it for a service truck. I carry about 2000 lbs of tools and equipment in the bed all the time. If I hook my boat or 6800 lb. travel trailer to it it is a dog. Best I get is 14.5 on the highway and 8-9 towing. I am getting figures on a diesel and the new 6.2 gas Ford right now. I might be forced to make a switch.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

cobrayakker said:


> If you get the gas and plan to tow get 4.10 gears. I have a 09 long bed 4x4 with 3.73 gears and use it for a service truck. I carry about 2000 lbs of tools and equipment in the bed all the time. If I hook my boat or 6800 lb. travel trailer to it it is a dog. Best I get is 14.5 on the highway and 8-9 towing. I am getting figures on a diesel and the new 6.2 gas Ford right now. I might be forced to make a switch.


Based on your comment about the rear end and I not having problems towing up to 10K, I think my must be the 4.10. I will check.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

BTW, I did PM a guy about the computer module pack for the 6.0L Chevy gas. Does anyone have any experience with these and do they help? Also, what about putting on a cold air intake and different muffler?


----------



## indian (Jul 10, 2011)

atcfisherman said:


> BTW, I did PM a guy about the computer module pack for the 6.0L Chevy gas. Does anyone have any experience with these and do they help? Also, what about putting on a cold air intake and different muffler?


From what i've been hearing and reading, cold air intake, a tuner, and a cat back system ALL improve the performance both towing and empty. I've found the actual stats on the truck I'm looking at and it show it's payload is 4200lbs and has a max tow rating of 13K, both of which are within specs to what I will be towing. BUT, it that 13K laying flat on a float. My 5er is 13'5" tall and drags ALOT of air on the road. Im really torn on this one.

@ cobra...the 6.2L ford V8 is a beast!!!!! we have one in our fleet and we tow about 14K with it REALLY comfortably. I just can't find any in the configuration I looking for, But if I do that WILL be the one i'm buying with no questions asked. There are just none out there other than new, and Im not buying new. I want to be able to write a check for the difference as I have a clear title to my PSD.

Thanks for all the input...Keep it coming!!!


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

indian said:


> Greetings...I currently have a 2005 F250 4x4 CC w/ 6.0 PSD auto trans with 373 RE. I am considering a 2008 Chev CC 4x4 DRW w/6.0 gasser auto trans with tow haul/man shift with 410 RE . I tow a 36 ft fifth wheel that tips the scale at around 11,000lbs. I tow it about 4-5 times a year to local park (about 25 miles round trip) and 1-2 times years to Garner (250 miles 1 way with some hills).
> 
> My question is will the Chev 6.0 tow my trailer without it's tongue hanging out all the time. I am estimating that the differences in the rear end ratio will help me out. I am not worried about mpg either way as I dont put but about 6K a year on my truck total due to having a company truck to drive the majority of the time. I don't need a dually, but I WANT one. The stability of the DRW pulling a 5th wheel it what im after. I also can't justify the extra maint/fuel cost of the diesel any longer. What are you guys oppinions? Also does anyone happen to know the HP/Torque difference of the two with the respective engines/rear end ratios?


I had an 03 6.0 gas with a similar fifth wheel (37 ft 11,500) with a chip. it would pull it on the coast ok (flat highway) but much different in the hill country. I would never recommend doing that with that combination. My Dodge TCD never kicked out of overdrive from Houston to Dallas. Whether 
Ford, Chevy or Dodge "GO WITH A DIESEL"


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Totally agree, I had a 29 ft TT years ago which weighed about 8k, a trip out to Concan made me take my 6.0 in the next week and buy a Duramax. Yes the motor CAN pull it, but believe me once you hit Castroville and start pulling some of those hills the 6.0 will be screaming to stay at 50 mph. Believe me I've never cursed a vehicle so much in my life. Pulling 12k you need a diesel, any of the big 3, i never would've believed the difference until i pulled the trailer the first time with the Duramax, now I have a lot bigger trailer and pull it all over without breaking a sweat. 6.0's are fine for pulling boats, small trailers, etc. but don't have the torque for a big load, and I'm Chevy thru and thru so no hating here.


----------



## indian (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the great input. I've made my decision, and it is to NOT get the 6.0 gasser. I've found a '10 Ford F350 DRW FX4 with a V-10, 2 yrs newer and a few less miles and 2k cheaper. I've done some extensive research on the V-10 vs my current 6.0 PSD and found that it just about equals the PSD I have in HP/Torque and towing specs. I will be short one PSD and heavy 1 Ford Triton V10 very soon. Thanks Again.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

SSST said:


> Totally agree, I had a 29 ft TT years ago which weighed about 8k, a trip out to Concan made me take my 6.0 in the next week and buy a Duramax. Yes the motor CAN pull it, but believe me once you hit Castroville and start pulling some of those hills the 6.0 will be screaming to stay at 50 mph. Believe me I've never cursed a vehicle so much in my life. Pulling 12k you need a diesel, any of the big 3, i never would've believed the difference until i pulled the trailer the first time with the Duramax, now I have a lot bigger trailer and pull it all over without breaking a sweat. 6.0's are fine for pulling boats, small trailers, etc. but don't have the torque for a big load, and I'm Chevy thru and thru so no hating here.


I agree! When I purchased my 2008 chevy 2500 HD crew cab 4x4 with the 6.0L gas, I really wanted the diesel but at that time it was another $7K and I really could not justify that. Most of my towing is under 10K and really around 6-7K, for which this gas does great.

However, if I were towing more and in hills, diesel is the only way to go!!! My next one will be the almost the same truck, but with the diesel.


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

I made the switch this past weekend from the 6.0 gas to a 2011 Ram Cummins and all I can say is I realize now how much I have missed my diesel. On paper it may not really pencil out but the pleasure of having that extra torque under your foot makes up for it.


----------



## mley1 (Feb 22, 2009)

I've owned Dodge TCD, Ford TD, and a Chevy 6.0. Out of the three the one that pulled my camper and boat the best was the Dodge Cummins. My only complaints were the noise, and smell. Plus, it wasn't a 4x4. 

I got tired of getting stuck in my own driveway with the diesels(dirt and grass, no concrete). They would get stuck on wet grass. So, I now have a 2002 Chevy 2500HD extended cab 4x4 with the 6.0. It's pulled a camper trailer and boat just fine, even into the hill country. It does have the 4.11 rear end and an automatic tranny with tow haul mode.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

indian said:


> Thanks for all the great input. I've made my decision, and it is to NOT get the 6.0 gasser. I've found a '10 Ford F350 DRW FX4 with a V-10, 2 yrs newer and a few less miles and 2k cheaper. I've done some extensive research on the V-10 vs my current 6.0 PSD and found that it just about equals the PSD I have in HP/Torque and towing specs. I will be short one PSD and heavy 1 Ford Triton V10 very soon. Thanks Again.


The V10 will outpull the 6.0, but, it is not near the engine as the 6.0 PSD in torque. Don't get fooled into thinking HP is about the same or better, Torque is what it is all about.
You put a load on that V10 and it will start working the tranny to death trying to keep RPMs up.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

dad has pulled his 36' rv every year to Montana,, Estes park, Wyoming, for two month out of the year non stop from 1st of august till end of sept. moving camp spots every five or so days with a 6.0 Gasser and won't trade it for a diesel


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

bigfishtx said:


> The V10 will outpull the 6.0, but, it is not near the engine as the 6.0 PSD in torque. Don't get fooled into thinking HP is about the same or better, Torque is what it is all about.
> You put a load on that V10 and it will start working the tranny to death trying to keep RPMs up.


Excellent point!!! It is all about the torque and where in the RPM range it's made. Diesels pull great partly b/c they make awesome torque in the lower RPM ranges where as gas motors make most of their torque in the higher RPM ranges.


----------



## chasin tails (Aug 1, 2004)

I have a 2009 Chevy 2500 cc 4x4 with 6.0 and 3.73 gears my father-in-law has the same truck but an 2007 with 4.10 gears and 4 speed tranny. His truck is a heck of a lot better puller than mine. I've pulled the same camper with both trucks and can tell a heck of a difference his being the better at pulling it. It gets better fuel milage and doesn't have the struggle mine does. I must of gotten a bad Chevy, mine seems weak when I pull my 23 foot bay boat. At 65 mph it struggles to keep that speed and stays at around 2500-2600 rpm on flat ground. Average mpg's is 11-13 mixed driving about the same straight highway and 7-8 pulling anything even an empty 16 foot low boy trailer.


----------

